# Body seal separating



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I noticed this morning that the sealant between the GRP body and the main body of the van near the front but before the cab is separating in one area. I can almost get my finger in if I pull it.

There is sealant behind the gap so I dont think its a huge structural problem or likely to let in water and cause a damp problem but I thought I should seek advice from you guys.

The sealant around the whole van is looking a bit tired and cracked in places.

First photo shows the area I am concerned about and the second photo is a close up.

What should I do about it? I can get it resealed but not sure I should do it myself.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Mine was coming away in a strip3 months ago ,I super glued it and had no problem since (ordinary super glue) the strip was on the leading edge of the overcab


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

My motorhome is quite new so I don't have that problem at the moment, but I have noticed that rain water runs down that joint when the van is slightly tilted....very rapidly in heavy rain, so I would be very careful to make sure that the seal is watertight. 
I'm sure someone else can recommend the best sealant, which should be water resistant and also flexible in different temperature conditions, but I would be very tempted to do the job myself in order to make sure it was sound. Water has a nasty way of travelling into undesirable areas, so a good seal looks like it is essential. As you say, not structural, but needs fixing properly, imo.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I am not sure but I think that particular seal is just binding that part of the outer thin GRP against the inner. I could be wrong but would hope that the van underneath so to speak is still watertight in that area and thats not all that separates the outer skin from an internal leak. 

Either way Ill either do it myself or get it done professionally. I think I have some White Siklo stuff kicking around but Im not the best at DIY as anyone who knows me on here will tell you. :grin2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

With a gap like that rainwater is bound to find its way onto and into the corner of the habitation floor. Check the floor out first from underneath for signs of soft wood. If its soft get it sorted and get that seam properly sealed. Don't use super glue it dries brittle.

Sincerely T-shirt wearer!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I suppose the original sealant was a non setting type of flexible mastic that has dried out stiffened and shrunk and possibly also the action of water over the winter has frozen and caused it to flake away.


I would clean it all out , clean the surfaces with a cleaner / primer and then apply a good fill of sikaflex and you should get a nice finish if you use a solution of fairy liquid & water and a finger to smooth it down

Ps you will use up more than one tube per side if you do the whole seam


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Your van is as old as ours, scrape it out and fill it with silkaflex .


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm no expert but I would second Trek's advice. Scrape it out and start all over again. If you use masking tape either side of the joint then that should give you a nice clean line once you've squeezed in the Sikaflex and smoothed it out.

Edit: and Adonisito's advice as he was typing at the same time as me


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I second everything Trek says. Many years ago a plumber showed me how to obtain a professional smooth finish using fairy liquid and his thumb. It's dead easy once you've been shown.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would also go with the advice to check the state of the floor inside the van in case water has been getting in.


A member on the wildies had a similar problem and put up photos of the inside, behind the joint. It was in a poor state but was easily replaced with new wood.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> I noticed this morning that the sealant between the GRP body and the main body of the van near the front but before the cab is separating in one area. I can almost get my finger in if I pull it.
> 
> There is sealant behind the gap so I dont think its a huge structural problem or likely to let in water and cause a damp problem but I thought I should seek advice from you guys.
> 
> ...


That's where they took the old horse-box off the back, Barry. I expect you'll find some old bits of wood in there that they didn't clean out properly. Probably a few termites in there as well. Pour some Gin (cheap stuff will do) into the seam, and when they're drunk they'll fall out.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. That side was treated for damp about a year and a half ago. I will get it done but I still think its not the main skin separating the inside of the van to the out. The GRP goes on behind that skin thats loose.


----------

